# Which incubator for leo eggs???



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all i'm looking at breeding a couple of my leos for the first time this year and before putting them in together i've been researching incubators ... seems to be a lot of choice but am leaning towards either a Hovabator or the Lucky Rep incubator.... i've read a few posts about the Lucky Rep ones packing up so just wondered what peoples opinions are as to which i should go with as i obviously need to get one bought and set up within the next few weeks or month .... ta


----------



## Zana (Jan 9, 2010)

*if you are not specific as to the sex of your lizards you can opt out on the incubator and keep them in a warm room. 79-82 will produce females. If you want males you most likely need an incuabator unless your room is really warm. 87-88 will produce males for you. If you use the incubator DO NOT use the Hovobator with the turbo fan use the use the model 1602R I hope that is right mine is at the shop and I cant look right now. This one is an excellent one and you should do well with it. DO NOT use the one with the turbo fan it wont go below 95 and you will kill your embryos. *
*You also need to pick up some perlite from the garden center. make sure it has no fertilizer as that will mold your eggs. *
*So I answered more than what you asked sorry.*
*Good Luck!*
*)O(*


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Whatever incubator you get, you do not need a fan. It just adds expense without added benefit.


----------



## bruceybonus18 (Dec 21, 2009)

ive just made one after a long debait about which one to get most of the good advise i got was make one!

i just got a poly box, 4 metres of heat cable zip tied all around the box on the sides and bottom, rigged it up on a pulse stat and i have had a constent temp of 85.8 for 3 days it has not changed at all:2thumb:,dont think you will get much more accurate than that.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

any other opinions???


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

If you dont like the idea of the hetmat polybox method you could always try the submersion method.

polybox
2 bricks
fish tank heater
cat litter tray
vermiculite
temp probe
old tile

put bricks at either end of polybox, on their sides
tank heater in middle on top of old tile
fill to just under top level of bricks.
place cat litter tray on top
fill with damp substrate
probe on top of substrate

adjust the water heater till you get the required temps.

easy as falling off a log


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

or a fridge using a heatmat and stat.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

DavidStaffs said:


> Hi all i'm looking at breeding a couple of my leos for the first time this year and before putting them in together i've been researching incubators ... seems to be a lot of choice but am leaning towards either a Hovabator or the Lucky Rep incubator.... i've read a few posts about the Lucky Rep ones packing up so just wondered what peoples opinions are as to which i should go with as i obviously need to get one bought and set up within the next few weeks or month .... ta


 
You may as well buy a Hovabator (the latest model is vastly improved on the older one) for the price of them. A pulse stat, digi thermometer and a heat mat will cost you around the same price anyway - they`re only £70 brand new. I`ve got one set up as a second male `bator and not had a temp flux of more than 0.4 degrees since I set it up over a month ago :2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Whats your Budget?*

Depending on what your Budget is can decide what Incubator to buy or even make. Personally if you have some money I would just go out and buy one.

Personally and having done a huge amount of research into the latest and best Incubators lately I would go out a buy an Incubator.

i) Lucky Reptile Incubator - about £100 - well I have reda mixed things and also heard mixed things about this Incubator. I would not buy as there are better ones to be had for only a little more.

ii) Hoverbator's - £70 - £80 - I have only heard good things about this Incuabator other than the build quality is not brilliant and may only last for a year or two.

iiiv) Brinsea Hatchmaker R - £100 - £210, this Incubator can be bought between these prices, I would shop around if I was going for this one. Brinsea are the Ferrari of the Incubator World. These Incubators are built to last and are very good quality. The Hatchmaker R is purely designed for Reptiles and would be ideal for Leo's. You also get good after sales and spares are easy to get from Brinsea.

iv) RCOM King Suro - £160- Agreat well made Incubator. This is my choice and what I use. Its easy to clean and humidity and temperature are electronically controlled - just make sure that the water bottle is filled up and this baby does the rest.

v) RCOM Juragon - (two Models) Pro £280 or £190 for base model. These are both supposed to be brilliant and brilliant for reptiles - if you have the money get one. The Incubator takes virtually full control of the proceedings, which means that you can leave the eggs alone which is better for the. I shall buy when the wife's not looking!!!!

vi) Make your own Incubator - £cheap - generally a good thing if you know what you are doing, however you do get whole clutches that will fail due to these Incubators not being ideal.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi David,

I have a Lucky reptile which I used last year but I must say I wasn't overly impressed.....:devil:
I found a few times the temps were a bit up and down and I suffered some stillborn eggs and deformities, whether the incubator was 'the cause' I couldn't say but I do feel it didn't help any....

I am using it again this year but plan on adding some water bottles to try and stabilise the temps and it will only be taking a select few eggs to be incubated at the higher end for males ( I noticed higher temps seemed to hold better).

Personally I would either get a hovabator or make your own.

I did one for 25 quid as I had a 'spare mat thrown into a viv deal and bought a pulse stat 2nd hand for 20 quid. I then got a mini fridge for a fiver of ebay...

This setup when fired up has only varied 0.8F so far, so much better !

That will be my main incubator this year... : victory::2thumb:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I have a Lucky reptile which I used last year but I must say I wasn't overly impressed.....:devil:
> I found a few times the temps were a bit up and down and I suffered some stillborn eggs and deformities, whether the incubator was 'the cause' I couldn't say but I do feel it didn't help any....
> ...


 
I agree 100%, 

My hovabator and my homemade one with a pulse stat on are much more reliable than that plastic rubbish! good to look at yea but that was it, the temps never were kept right and then the heater decided to pack in post guarantee!, so now its used as a cupboard where its much more useful, but thats my experience of them some may disagree but I know a lot of folks who have trouble with them, plus making your own is quite easy as well.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my husky beer fridge, heatmat and stat ( all second hand and dirt cheap ) stayed at 82 degrees and the temp never moved all last summer, even in the mini heatwave, and my hatches were brilliant.

i have a hovabator too, but found the fridge method easier, so thats back gathering dust in the cupboard somewhere.......


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

kato said:


> Depending on what your Budget is can decide what Incubator to buy or even make. Personally if you have some money I would just go out and buy one.
> 
> Personally and having done a huge amount of research into the latest and best Incubators lately I would go out a buy an Incubator.
> 
> ...


i know im about a year late but when can you buy the rcom incubator for 190? thanks.


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

R•com reptile incubator
: victory:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Swain86 said:


> R•com reptile incubator
> : victory:


 Does it work the same as the juragon standard because in the photo it looked like you have to add a water bottle and connect it all up while with the standard you just need to fill up the tanks


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

you could forget the water bottle and just use the incubator for heat and put a tub inside with the eggs and water with substrate , not an expert just trying to be helpfull in the hope someone more experienced see your thread :whistling2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i think ill just buy the more expensive one which is very straight forward


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I use a Juragon Standard, works for me just gotta keep the water tank topped up :-D


----------

